
In Wake of Paris, FCC Seeks Power to Monitor, Shutter Websites - wesd
http://www.insidesources.com/in-wake-of-paris-fcc-seeks-power-to-monitor-shutter-websites/
======
hellbanner
Wow. So was this whole fiasco a false flag to accelerate the police state?

And what's up with the "fiber cuts" in SF, anyone?

